# Blue Dream



## Bruford74 (Apr 2, 2020)

Anxiety, paranoia, and headache every time. Don’t understand the hype. Anyone else get this from BD?


----------



## tylerzigzag9029 (Apr 2, 2020)

Most sativa's give me all of those or just dont get me high. Blue dream is over hyped strain


----------



## Bruford74 (Apr 3, 2020)

tylerzigzag9029 said:


> Most sativa's give me all of those or just dont get me high. Blue dream is over hyped strain


Yes!!! that’s what I always tell people! When I do a sativa I either don’t feel anything at all, or I’m having an anxiety attack. Lol


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 3, 2020)

I mix a little CBD hemp flower in with strains that give me anxiety and it helps a lot.


----------



## tylerzigzag9029 (Apr 3, 2020)

50/50 is what i smoke for a more sativa high in the morning but any other time of the day i want heavy indicas


----------



## rixxy24 (Aug 26, 2020)

tylerzigzag9029 said:


> Most sativa's give me all of those or just dont get me high. Blue dream is over hyped strain


I know I'm late to the party. Just had to take a tangerine dream down at week 9. Its a horrible feeling... Heart racing with awful pain in my chest. Paranoid feelings and the worst film in my mouth EVER. I got her as a cutting and she grew amazingly. I finished with GHE (TE) boost and it nearly killed the plant, don't use that! 
Anyways no real flush because the boost dried her out locking the ability for her to drink anything.... So I chopped her and her smokes too much! I only like Indica. I've strawberry lemonade drying and a pineapple chunx going into veg and pray the rest isn't similar. Growers error I know! 
And I'm paying now


----------

